# Where can i buy blank shirt no logos,no tag?



## ryanjao28 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi there! I post this message coz i was looking for a blank shirt as in NO TAGS, NO BRAND. Could anybody tell me where can i get those? 

Thanks in advance for those who will reply. and for not also thanks for reading this......


Much Respect...........


----------



## jonbapparel (Jan 24, 2010)

I purchased some Anvil 779 shirts that can have the tag torn off....very very easy and good quality shirt...


----------



## ryanjao28 (Jan 31, 2010)

you min NO LOGO at all or tags of the company? bro if that was the 1 could you pliz tell me where could i get those? coz i have my own logo for my own shirt. thnks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Read this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t5305.html

And these: tagless related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TulsaCane (Jan 26, 2009)

Theare are a few companies that are making whats called a tear away label. I know anvil makes one and I think hanes does also


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TulsaCane said:


> Theare are a few companies that are making whats called a tear away label. I know anvil makes one and I think hanes does also


Yep, there's a whole list of these companies here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t51133.html


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

I also heard about hanes that they make complete tagless t shirts.


----------

